# Problemi con l'avvio di eth0

## DGilmour

Ho installato un serverino gentoo di test su un vecchio pentium III ibm. Ho seguito la guida passo passo e ho configurato (/etc/conf.d/net) la scheda di rete:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")
```

Ora se faccio un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ottengo:

```
* Starting eth0

* Bringing up eth0

* 192.168.0.2

SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument [!!]
```

Se faccio un ipconfig non rilevo la mia eth0 configurata. Se però la configuro a manina con ipconfig e route funziona alla perfezione:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

Dove sbaglio nella configurazione della mia scheda di rete?

Ciao a tutti!

Keres.Last edited by DGilmour on Thu Feb 22, 2007 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=("192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 brd 192.68.0.255")

 

sicuro che hai riportato correttamente la conf?

----------

## DGilmour

Perdonami dell'errore, ma non ci avevo fatto caso mentre riscrivevo... Ora la configurazione è quella giusta!

Ciao, K.

----------

## Scen

La scheda di rete è stata rilevata dal kernel?

Cosa dice

```

dmesg | grep eth

```

Se non viene fuori nulla, vuol dire che il supporto per la scheda di rete non è caricata. Se l'hai compilata come modulo caricalo, altrimenti controlla la configurazione del kernel!

----------

## noice

dal net.example

 *Quote:*   

> # We can also specify a broadcast
> 
> #config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )
> 
> #config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

 

credo siano queste le forme corrette  :Wink: 

----------

## DGilmour

Ho editato il file e modificato i parametri a manina, ma niente da fare. Ho cancellato il file e poi ho riscritto i parametri:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")
```

Mi dà da pensare che ci fosse qualche carattere che gli dava fastidio...

----------

## crisandbea

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Ho editato il file e modificato i parametri a manina, ma niente da fare. Ho cancellato il file e poi ho riscritto i parametri:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )
> 
> ...

 

hai provato cosi 

```
#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )
```

----------

